# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 14 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
 *باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*


*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 2 من يونيه سنة 1978 م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                         رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : عمر حافظ شريف وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطيه نواب رئيس المحكمة وطه أحمد أبو الخير ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى الوكيلين بالمحكمة والمستشار كمال سلامه عبد الله.                    أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ                     المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                             أمين السر*

*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*


*فى طلب التفسير المقيد بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم14 لسنة 8 قضائية عليا          " تفسير ".*
*" الوقائع"**          طلب وزير العدل – بكتابه الوارد فى 17 من ديسمبر سنة 1977 إصدار قرار بتفسير الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية، وذلك لبيان ما إذا كان الوكلاء العامون الأول الذين تبلغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوم الوظيفة التى يشغلونها يستحقون بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة مدير النيابة الإدارية، أم بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى الواردة فى الجدول الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية، أم أنهم لا يستحقون سوى بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفتهم فى الجدول الخاص بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية.*

*          وجاء فى الطلب وفى المذكرة المرافقة له أن الرأى قد اختلف فى شأن استحقاق الوكلاء العامين الأول- الذين تبلغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها- بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة مدير النيابة الإدارية، فذهب رأى إلى أحقية الوكلاء العامين المذكورين فى بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة مدير النيابة الإدارية تأسيساً على أن هذه الوظيفة الأخيرة هى التى تعلو مباشرة وظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول فى جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الخاص بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية.*

*          وذهب رأى آخر إلى أن الوكلاء العامين الأول المذكورين يستحقوق       – فحسب – بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى الواردة فى الجدول الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية، تأسيساً على أن وظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول- فى جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الخاص بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية- تعادل وظيفة المحامى العام الأول فى الجدول الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية ومن ثم يسرى عليها ذات الحكم المقرر لهذه الوظيفة الأخيرة فى شأن بدل التمثيل.*
*          وذهب رأى ثالث إلى القول بأن الوكلاء العامين المذكورين لايستحقون سوى بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفتهم فى جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الخاص بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية، تأسيساً على أن استحداث وظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول لم يقصد به سوى فتح باب الترقية أمام أعضاء النيابة الإدارية بعد أن كانت الترقية بالنسبة إليهم – تقف عند وظيفة الوكلاء العامين، ومن ثم لا يسوغ أن يترتب على استحداث وظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول آثار تجاوز قصد  الشارع.*

*وحسما للخلاف بين وجهات النظر سالفة الذكر فى تفسير نص قانونى له أهميته فى مجال التطبيق، وعملا بحكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 التى تنص على أن تختص المحكمة العليا بتفسير النصوص القانونية التى تستدعى ذلك بسبب طبيعتها وأهميتها ضمانا لوحدة التطبيق" تقدم وزير العدل بطلب تفسير النص المذكور، وأرفق بالطلب – تطبيقا لنص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 بشأن الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا – مذكرة شارحة تتضمن الأسانيد والمبررات التى تستدعى التفسير وحافظة مستندات.*

*وقيد الطلب برقم 14 لسنة 8 ق. عليا تفسير، وأودعت هيئة المفوضين  تقريراً مسبباً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى أن يعامل الوكلاء العامون بالنيابة الإدارية – عند بلوغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها- المعاملة المقررة لوظيفة المحامى العام الأول بالنيابة العامة سواء من حيث استحقاق بدل التمثيل المقرر للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة وهى وظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى، أو من حيث استحقاق العلاوة المقررة لهذه الوظيفة الأعلى .*
* وحدد لنظر الطلب أمام المحكمة جلسة 6 من مايو سنة 1978 وفيها نظر على الوجه المبين فى محضر الجلسة وأرجأت النطق بالقرار لجلسة 3 من يونيه سنة 1978 حيث صدر القرار الآتى.* 
*" المحكمة "**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*
*من حيث أن الطلب استوفى الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*ومن حيث إن الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية تنص على أن " يستحق العضو الذى يبلغ مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها العلاوة المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة ولو لم يرق إليها بشرط ألا يجاوز مرتبه نهاية مربوط الوظيفة الأعلى، وفى هذه الحالة يستحق البدلات بالفئات المقررة لهذه الوظيفة".*

*ومن حيث إن الخلاف فى تفسير هذا النص يثور فى خصوص تحديد بدل التمثيل المستحق للوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية الذين تبلغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها، هل يستحقون – فى هذه الحالة- بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة مدير النيابة الإدارية، أم يستحقون بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى الواردة فى الجدول الملحق بقانون السلطة القضائية، أم أنهم لا يستحقون سوى بدل التمثيل المقرر لوظيفتهم فى جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الخاص بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية.*

*ومن حيث إن المادة 122 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن " تحدد مرتبات أعضاء مجلس الدولة بجميع درجاتهم وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون ....، وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات والمزايا الأخرى وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام التى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المماثلة بقانون السلطة القضائية".*
*          كما تنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بإدارة قضايا الحكومة على أن " تحدد وظائف ومرتبات وبدلات أعضاء إدارة قضايا الحكومة وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون. وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات والمزايا الأخرى وكذلك ما يتعلق بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن الوظائف المماثلة بقانون السلطة القضائية".*

*          وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بأعضاء النيابة الإدارية على أن "تحدد وظائف ومرتبات وبدلات أعضاء النيابة الإدارية وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون، وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالمعاشات وبنظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة".*

*          ومن حيث إنه يستفاد من هذه النصوص أن الشارع يستهدف إقرار المساواة بين مخصصات كل وظيفة من وظائف الهيئات القضائية ( مجلس الدولة وإدارة قضايا الحكومة والنيابة الإدارية ) وبين مخصصات الوظائف المقابلة لها فى القضاء والنيابة العامة على أساس اعتبار القواعد المنظمة لمخصصات القضاء والنيابة العامة أصلا يجرى حكمه على مخصصات الوظائف المقابلة فى الهيئات القضائية الأخرى، ومن ثم فإنه يتعين لتحديد مدلول نص الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض القواعد الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 سالف الذكر فى شأن الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية كما قصده الشارع يتعين لذلك استظهار القواعد المنظمة لمخصصات الوظائف المقابلة لوظائف هؤلاء الوكلاء فى القضاء والنيابة العامة، بحيث يتعين المركز القانونى للوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية بما يسمح بتطبيق حكم الفقرة المذكورة فى شأنهم على نحو يتفق وما قصد إليه الشارع من إقرار المساواة بين وظائف الهيئات القضائية سالفة الذكر ووظائف القضاء والنيابة من حيث المرتبات والمعاشات.*

*          ومن حيث أن وظائف الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية قد استحدثت بالمادة السادسة من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 المشار إليه والصادر فى 3 من مارس سنة 1976 وتنص هذه المادة على أن " يستبدل بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية النص الآتى: " تشكل الهيئة من مدير يكون رئيساً لها ومن عدد كاف من الوكلاء العامين الأول والوكلاء العامين ورؤساء النيابة ووكلائها ومساعديها.."، وقد ورد على لسان وزير العدل أثناء مناقشة مشروع القانون المذكور فى مجلس الشعب أن وظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية – شأنها فى ذلك شأن وظيفة وكلاء مجلس الدولة- قد استحدثت بالقانون المذكور لتكون معادلة لوظيفة نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف والمحامى العام الأول بمرتب من 1900 إلى 2000 جنيه سنويا " مضبطة الجلسة التاسعة والعشرين – 8 من فبراير سنة 1976"، ولذا فقد تقرر لهذه الوظائف جميعها مخصصات متساوية من حيث المرتب والعلاوة الدورية وبدل التمثيل.*

*          ومن حيث إنه لا ينال من هذا النظر ورود وظيفة الوكيل العام الأول للنيابة الإدارية – فى جدول مرتبات أعضائها تالية مباشرة لوظيفة مدير النيابة الإدارية وهى قمة وظائفها لأن وظيفة أقرانهم فى القضاء والنيابة العامة الذين هدف الشارع إلى تسويتهم بهم- وهم نواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والمحامين العامين الأول- لم ترد فى جدول مرتبات أعضاء السلطة القضائية تالية مباشرة لوظائف القمة فى القضاء والنيابة العامة بل يفصلها عنها وظيفة أخرى هى وظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى بمرتب من  2200 إلى 2005 جنيه سنوياً وعلاوة دورية 100 جنيه، وبدل تمثيل 1500 جنيه سنوياً، وعلى مقتضى ما تقدم يسرى على الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية ما يسرى على أقرانهم نواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والمحامين العامين الأول فيما يتعلق بالمرتبات والبدلات والمعاشات، ولما كانت وظيفة نواب رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والمحامين العامين الأول قد تقرر لها فى جدول الوظائف والمرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 بشأن السلطة القضائية مرتب 1900 جنيه إلى 2000 جنيه بعلاوة 75 جنيه وبدل تمثيل 1200 جنيه سنوياً، وكان إعمال الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جداول مرتبات أعضاء الهيئات القضائية فى شأن هؤلاء- عند بلوغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها وهو 2000 جنيه سنوياً- يترتب عليه استحقاقهم العلاوة المقررة لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى باعتبارها الوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة للوظيفة التى يشغلونها ولو لم يرقوا إليها واستحقاقهم بدل التمثيل المقرر لهذه الوظيفة الأعلى وهو 1500 جنيه سنوياً، فإن إعمال الفقرة المذكورة فى شأن الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية- عند بلوغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها وهو 2000 جنيه سنوياً- يترتب عليه ذات الأثر، والقول بغير ذلك يخالف المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 سالف الإشارة إليه التى تنص على أن "تسرى فيما يتعلق بمرتبات وبدلات أعضاء النيابة الإدارية وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالمعاشات ونظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة" ، فضلاً عن أنه يوفر لوظيفة الوكلاء العامين الأول للنيابة الإدارية مزية مالية لا يتصور أن يكون الشارع قد قصد إليها لما يترتب عليها من إهدار للمساواة التى هدف الشارع إلى تحقيقها بين مختلف وظائف الهيئات القضائية ومايقابها من وظائف القضاء والنيابة العامة بلا استثناء حسبما سلف البيان، يؤيد هذا النظر:*
*          أولاً : أن القاعدة العامة فى استحقاق بدل التمثيل تقوم على ربط استحقاق هذا البدل بالتعيين فى الوظيفة المقرر لها البدل المذكور باعتبار أنه مقرر لأغراضها رهين بشغلها، ومن ثم كان الأصل فيه أن يستحقه من يعين فى الوظيفة المقرر لها دون من يكون شاغلاً لوظيفة أدنى منها مهما علا مرتبه ولقد ألتزم الشارع هذا الأصل العام فى جداول ترتيب الوظائف والمرتبات الملحقة بقوانين الهيئات القضائية كافة فقرن كل وظيفة بمخصصاتها السنوية من مرتب وبدل قضاء أو بدل تمثيل، ولئن خرج الشارع فى القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 المشار إليه على هذا الأصل العام بنص صريح يقرر استحقاق البدل المقرر للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة ببلوغ مرتب عضو الهيئة القضائية نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها وذلك لحكمة أفصح عنها فى تقرير اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب عن مشروع القانون المذكور وهى تمييز القدامى من رجال القضاء عن المحدثين حتى لا يتساوى قديمهم بحديثهم " ملحق مضبطة الجلسة التاسعة والعشرين – 8 من فبراير سنة 1976"، فإنما فعل ذلك على سبيل الاستثناء من الأصل المتقدم ذكره، ومن المقرر فى القواعد الأصولية فى تفسير النصوص أن الاستثناء لا يجوز التوسع فى تطبيقه أو القياس عليه.*

*          ثانياً : أن الشارع قد حرص فى قوانين النيابة الإدارية المتعاقبة منذ إنشائها على أن يضمن كلا منها نصا يكفل المساواة بين أعضائها وبين رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة سواء من حيث شروط التعيين أو من حيث المخصصات أو من حيث المراكز القانونية للوظائف، ومن ثم فلا يكون ثمت مبرر لتمييز إحدى وظائف النيابة الإدارية – من حيث المخصصات – عن الوظائف المقابلة لها فى القضاء والنيابة العامة أو فى الهيئات القضائية الأخرى:*
*          (أ) فقد نص جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية على أن " تسرى فيما يتعلق بنظام المرتبات والمعاشات جميع القواعد المقررة فى شأن رجال النيابة العامة".*
*          وورد فى المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون أن الباب الرابع من المشروع قد تضمن "... تحقيق المساواة بين أعضاء النيابة العامة ورجال القضاء والأعضاء الفنيين بإدارة قضايا الحكومة وأعضاء مجلس الدولة وأساتذة القانون بكليات الجامعة المصرية وأعضاء النيابة الإدارية، بأن أجاز تبادل التعيين فى هذه الوظائف بين أعضاء النيابة الإدارية وأعضاء هذه الجهات وذلك فى الوظائف القضائية المماثلة".*
*          (ب) ونصت المادة 33 من القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 المشار إليه بعد تعديلها بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 82 لسنة 1962 على أن " يكون شأن أعضاء النيابة الإدارية الذين يعينون فى قسم التحقيق فيما يتعلق بشروط التعيين شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة...".*
*           (ج) ونص جدول مرتبات أعضاء النيابة الإدارية الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1964 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 سالف الإشارة إليه على أن " تسرى فيما يتعلق بالمرتبات والمعاشات جميع القواعد الخاصة برجال النيابة العامة"، بل أن الشارع- فى هذا الجدول قد قرن وظيفة وكيل عام النيابة الإدارية بعبارة " بدرجة محام عام" تأكيدا للمساواة فى المرتب بين هاتين الوظيفتين.*
*          (د) وأخيرا نصت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 المشار إليه- على أن " تحدد وظائف ومرتبات وبدلات أعضاء النيابة الإدارية وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون، وتسرى فيما يتعلق بهذه المرتبات والبدلات وكذلك فيما يتعلق بالمعاشات ونظامها جميع الأحكام المقررة والتى تقرر فى شأن أعضاء النيابة العامة".*
*          وورد فى المذكرة الايضاحية لهذا القانون أن صدور قانون السلطة القضائية رقم 46 لسنة 1972 قد اقتضى تعديل جدول المرتبات الملحق بقانون النيابة الإدارية ونظام وظائفهم وفقا للقواعد الواردة بقانون السلطة القضائية.*

*          ومن حيث إنه يخلص مما تقدم جميعه أنه فى تطبيق الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية، يعامل الوكلاء العاملون الأول للنيابة الإدارية الذين تبلغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها معاملة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى مهما علت مرتباتهم، ومن ثم لا يستحقون سوى بدل التمثيل بالفئات المقررة لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى الواردة فى الجدول الملحق بالقانون رقم 76 لسنة 1972 فى شأن السلطة القضائية.*
*" فلهذه الأسباب"**وبعد الإطلاع على الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية.*
*وعلى القانون رقم 76 لسنة 1972 فى شأن السلطة القضائية.*
*وعلى قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972.*
*وعلى القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بأعضاء إدارة قضايا الحكومة.*
*وعلى جدول المرتبات الملحقة بالقوانين سالفة الذكر.*
*قررت المحكمة ما يلى:* 
*"فى تطبيق الفقرة الأخيرة من قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1973 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بالنيابة الإدارية والمضافة بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الهيئات القضائية.*
*يعامل الوكلاء العاملون الأول للنيابة الإدارية الذين تبلغ مرتباتهم نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلونها معاملة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى مهما علت مرتباتهم، ومن ثم لا يستحقون سوى بدل التمثيل بالفئة المقررة لوظيفة نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الأخرى الواردة فى الجدول الملحق بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 فى شأن السلطة القضائية المعدل بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1976 " .*

----------

